

Android malware's dirty secret: Repackaging of legit apps - SlipperySlope
http://www.zdnet.com/android-malwares-dirty-secret-repackaging-of-legit-apps-7000000886/

======
SlipperySlope
Who else thinks that Google should put more effort in the Google Play app
curation?

